# Poodle Porn



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh you naughty girl :devil:,can I borough it when your done LOL....:embarrassed:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You know you are obsessed with poodles when ...


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, I got that teasing email from Paul L., too. Interesting to see several spoos in English Saddle on the cover...not sure I like it on them.

http://www.poodlevariety.com/


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I get the digital version so have already been studying it since yesterday! I kind of like the saddle clip on the white one. Think I'm gonna try it on Sookie when I take her out of the puppy clip.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think i just swooned at the cover!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

:baby:
waaahhh!


WHY is Lousiana always lllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssttttttttttttt.

I don't have mine.

Whine

Cry

Whine


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't feel bad, Tab--I don't have mine, either. Carol was just talking about the teaser email Paul sent out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm, so we have a bunch of naughty "cougar ladies" oogling over the young, hairy boys, eh? Well, I'll be! Who would have thought those affiliated with such a distingished looking breed could be so, so, well, "earthy" I suppose? lol! I admit to being scared at the headline on your post, cbrand, so I only looked at it with one eye open....


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am reading the digital version too but as a librarian, let me say this: Hard copies are so much better.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I was just looking at the PV website and thinking I might subscribe. I don't ever plan on entering the breed ring with a poodle, but I sure do appreciate a beautiful poodle. For those of you that subscribe, is there much performance content to PV or is it all conformation?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Cant wait ! Not sure if I will lolcky myseklf in the bathroom though  More power to ya Carol


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

There is some performance content in each issue. Carol Pernicka writes regularly (she does obedience and tracking primarily), and there are also other articles here and there. Not explicitly performance, but Lynne wrote one of the most moving essays I've ever read about her aging boy in the current issue. 

Also, I think Paul is always looking for content, and would probably be open to new contributors. 



AgilityIG said:


> I was just looking at the PV website and thinking I might subscribe. I don't ever plan on entering the breed ring with a poodle, but I sure do appreciate a beautiful poodle. For those of you that subscribe, is there much performance content to PV or is it all conformation?


----------

